# high tensile wire on square posts



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I will be putting up a high tensile wire fence separating house and pasture. Wife wants square posts for looks. I will be using the wrap around insulators on all corner posts both hot and ground wires to help with wire digging into post square edges. The runs are no longer than 500' total with two corners to go around (like a half of a square, gates will cut square in half) I shouldn't have any problem stretching wire around square vs round posts, right?? Thanks


----------



## elbowbeach (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't see a problem,as long as you are using a high quality square post.


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

elbowbeach said:


> I don't see a problem,as long as you are using a high quality square post.


4x6 p.t. corner posts, 6x6 for gate hinge


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Do you know what an H post is? That's two equal-sized round or square posts 4-5 feet apart, with a horizontal member spanning the distance separating them. Once that's in place, the bottoms and tops are anchored with wire in an X configuration. The wire is tightened till taunt, and keeps the posts from tilting in either direction. 

For a corner, you have a double H post going outward at 90 degree angles. Done this way, you'll need a bulldozer to pull the posts back out of the ground.

That will support the heaviest wire and around here supports barbed wire fence taunt enough to ring.


----------



## elbowbeach (Nov 14, 2008)

Are those posts treated?


----------



## hillbillytn (Sep 28, 2009)

Round post are stronger and dont rot as fast.


----------

